# Acer TV Color Problem



## merl157 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi I have an Acer AT3201W LCD TV. Had a problem with the screen and sent it back, the screen was replaced and when it came back the color was terrible, can change contrast, brightness, color etc but there is no blue in the colors, skies and water are green. Can anyone help me please.:upset:

Merl


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If it was just repaired and it is returned in a bad state, send it back again... don't try to do anything yourself.


----------



## merl157 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Donald, thank you for your sensible advice it is in the box waiting for the courier to take it back to the factory.
Once again Thank you
Regards
Merlene


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Merlene. It is much appreciated. Good luck & I hope all goes well for you...


----------

